# Wordle



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

This is a thread to talk about wordle and post you scores (if you play) no giving away the answer


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I've seen it, but never played it before.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> I've seen it, but never played it before.


Same


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Same


Don't start. It's addictive. 😭 Save yourself while you can. Don't click on it. 😭

But yea. I missed it one day so my streak is back to 2 rn hahaha I mostly get it on the 4th, but onceeee I got it on the second 🥳


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m not huge on playing games on phones, tablets, etc. so you don’t have to worry about me. Lol


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I’m not huge on playing games on phones, tablets, etc. so you don’t have to worry about me. Lol


I wasn't either, and I mean I still dont, I hadn't played a game on my phone in literal ages, then one day my sis asked if id played it and I'd never heard of it so looked it up and yea. 

The good thing tho is that u can only do it once a day, so hallelujah 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I had never heard of it. I just went and played it though. I got one letter wrong! 😩


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

I still have to do mine today


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Just did mine I got it in 5


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Now y’all got me wanting to try this out….the only problem is quick thinking isn’t my strong suit lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Um.... I am addicted to TGS?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have now been playing wordle unlimited all day.😳 Wordle Unlimited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tanya said:


> Um.... I am addicted to TGS?


And we love our members. 🤗


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I got today's wordle in two guesses! 😱


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I cant even download it....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You can actually just get it on the internet. Wordle - A daily word game


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> You can actually just get it on the internet. Wordle - A daily word game


I got I on the sixth try 20 minutes in.  My brain….


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I used to play crossword puzzles a lot so I guess this is sorta up my alley. I've got some tricks I've figured out if anyone wants to hear them?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Sure. I just did my wordle and it took me five


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Try to find a word to guess at the beginning that has a lot of vowels in it. That way you can narrow that down. I also like to start with a word that ends in "s" because that also has an "s" on the end and s's are a good guess since the word could be plural, and s can be involved in either "st" and "sh" word. I like to use this word to start out:


Spoiler: wordle



chaos


 I hid it so you don't have to see it if you don't want to. If you don't get any green or yellow squares out of your first guess, pick one with entirely different letters. I go with the word:


Spoiler: wordle



tribe


. Lots of common letters in there.


----------

